# ggT und kgV bestimmen



## us2738fdhsb (16. Mrz 2011)

hei
ich soll als hausaufgabe bis nächsten montag ein java programm machen, dass mir den ggT und den kgV ausrechnet bzw. bestimmt. wie funktioniert das? kann mir wer helfen? 
lg


----------



## Firephoenix (16. Mrz 2011)

Hi,
eine kleine Hilfe bei dem Ablauf solche Aufgaben könnte ich dir anbieten:
1. Problem verstehen (google,wiki,Bücher etc)

ab hier solltest du in der Lage sein das Problem auf dem Papier zu lösen

2. Programmteile ausdenken die das Problem lösen könnten

ab hier macht es Sinn in einem Java-Forum nach Hilfe zu fragen

3. Programmteile auf Funktionalität testen

ab hier ist man fertig, schlagen die tests fehl -> weiter ab Punkt 2.

Ansonsten:
http://www.java-forum.org/hausaufga...eim-erschleichen-loesungen-fuer-aufgaben.html

Gruß


----------



## Andi_CH (17. Mrz 2011)

Seltsam erst waren es die Tannenbäume und andere ASCII Arts, jetzt entzwickelt sich GGT KGV u.ä. zum running Gag.

Mit etwas Forumsuche findest du bei den Codeschnipseln die Lösung - ich hab da mal mit jemandem zusammen eine Klasse geschrieben in der das vorkommt ...
Nö es gibt weder den direkten Link noch den genauen Namen - Ätsch 

Ich hab zwar hier mit der Forumssuche auch selten was gefunden (liegt vielleicht an der Bedienung), aber was mich leicht säuerlich macht - 3 Sekunden google und ich hab mindestens 2 konkrete Lösungen und diverse sehr brauchbare Hinweise gefunden.

Unter anderem diesen Link ins Forum hier ...

Unter den Bedingungen steigen die Preise -ä für €50 liefere ich die beiden Funktionen :lol:


----------



## Blakh (18. Mrz 2011)

Ja wir können dir helfen


----------

